# Tabelleninhalt positionieren?



## ritis (7. Mai 2005)

Hi,
wie positioniere ich Inhalt von Tabellen im css, also, ich habe meine Navigation in einer Tabelle angelegt und möchte nur den Text verschieben nicht die einzelnen Zellen. 

Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben?


----------



## Clemens (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo ritis,

Du kannst z.B. mit _text-align_ Text innerhalb der Tabellenzelle ausrichten.

Mehr darüber findest Du unter
SELFHTML: Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Ausrichtung und Absatzkontrolle

vg 
Clemens


----------

